# Pullins farmhouse



## Mikeymutt (Jan 25, 2016)

Visited this farmhouse.the house is quite large with most of the upstairs not accessible due to the stairs completely gone.i did brave the dodgy ladder to get in two empty upstairs rooms..joined on to the house is two smaller cottages,most prob the workers houses.i got into one,the other one was locked.the house is set near a riding school.and all I could hear when inside was horses clopping by.i found paperwork in there from the late 70's and a Red Cross certificate dating 1916.i also saw three Belfast sinks.


----------



## krela (Jan 25, 2016)

That's a beauty, thanks MM.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 25, 2016)

What a beauty, looks huge too. 
Thanks for sharing such an excellent set of photos!


----------



## smiler (Jan 25, 2016)

Another good find Mikey, from the first shot of the gates too the last one of DIY electric chair I enjoyed it, the shoe cleaning kit and Belfasts were a bonus, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Jan 25, 2016)

What a find. And beautifully photographed Mikey. Another stunning set.


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 25, 2016)

Brilliantly captured, that first shot is so good. A nice varied selection of items here. I think a few of us are becoming Belfast sink spotters!


----------



## Rubex (Jan 25, 2016)

Fantastic find


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 25, 2016)

smiler said:


> Another good find Mikey, from the first shot of the gates too the last one of DIY electric chair I enjoyed it, the shoe cleaning kit and Belfasts were a bonus, Thanks



The electric chair as you call it was actually tiny..about a foot high..did not even come up to my knee


----------



## smiler (Jan 25, 2016)

You rotten sod Mikey, you were making it for ME


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 25, 2016)

This place is a whopper! Nice photos!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 26, 2016)

What a smashing find!Excellent photos Mikey.


----------



## Senseoffreedom (Jan 26, 2016)

What an epic find, the house looks so cool!


----------



## tazong (Jan 26, 2016)

superb - really good explore


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 27, 2016)

I like that very, very, very much indeed. Ta for sharing.


----------



## jester (Jan 30, 2016)

Great set of images. Great place


----------



## Sime83 (Feb 1, 2016)

Wonderful photos Mikey, I love finding the old Belfast sinks too - nice to see them in a house rather than a garden with flowers in!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 1, 2016)

Sime83 said:


> Wonderful photos Mikey, I love finding the old Belfast sinks too - nice to see them in a house rather than a garden with flowers in!


There was a big craze once to have them in your garden.don't know if it's so popular now.but they do look better as they should be though.in the kitchen.thank you sime ☺


----------



## byker59 (Feb 3, 2016)

Another atmospheric building - nice pictures captures the place extremely well thank you


----------

